# Thinking to move to Blanes few questions



## daveellen (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi

As the title suggests thinking of moving to Blanes in 2017.

Reasons are proximity to Barcelona and the area seems to be busy all year round.

Q1 is is there a way to purchase the property without it costing £££££'s in commision to banks ?

Q2 how long (approximately) if the purchase of the property is straightforward does the house purchase take ? 

Q3 Anyone live in or near to Blanes ?? any comments on the place/area

Q4 the best banks to open an account with ??

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

daveellen said:


> Hi
> 
> As the title suggests thinking of moving to Blanes in 2017.
> 
> ...


answers above - use CurrencyFair to bring over sterling - they charge very little (3€ ish) Do NOT use a bank to do the conversion.


----------



## daveellen (Jun 18, 2015)

Many thanks


----------



## bRod (Dec 15, 2014)

I live in Malgrat, I like Blanes we go shopping there sometimes. It's a biggish town and as you say remains quite active in winter. Girona is near , so is France and some lovely villages up the coast.
Learn a bit of Catalan as it is widely used in this region.


----------

